# Happy Holidays!



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

I dressed the goats up to take a picture for our Christmas cards. It got a little out of control. 



























Anna found out that Xcell was scared of her hat, so she chased her around. lol


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

:greengrin: I like the first and last piccies a lot!!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

How darling!! Looks like your goaties were having one heck of a time.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol, Two more:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow they were pretty good for you and the hats LOL so cute 


Spice has gotten so big! wow I think she is the same size as Gigi! Are you breeding her this year?



Love the pictures there are so many I wouldnt be able to decide which to use.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol, I saved the one I'm sending out. Didn't want to spoil it, but the card has me in it to. 

Yes, I think I am going to breed Spice and Maxinne in January. Spice is very wide in the rear and was about 2/3rd's the size of her mom when her mom left. So I am pretty sure it's safe to breed her. They are both 35 lbs already! :shocked:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I never did weigh angie before breeding but she is getting heavy for me to pick up so I assume 40-45lbs already


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

ok - so in the first set of pics - I like the 1st pic for the cards - but I would use the last one in the first set of pics also. I did mine through Snapfish.com and they had a card that there was the main picture and then a smaller picture off to the right bottom corner - that would be adorable!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oh I already did the cards with a picture I didn't post. Didn't want to ruin the fun.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

RunAround...really love the 1st and last pics ....the best ..so adorable......but they all are cute........  

It is funny how the ones that are not wearing Christmas wear.....are staring at the ones that are wearing them...... like they are aliens...LOL


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Now, that's somethin' else! I love them all!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Oo and now Spice is going into heat, I want to breed her, but I can't decide on who and when. I keep second guessing myself.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Those are very cute pictures!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

who are your choices for breeding?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

All the boys on my buck page except for Zorro. http://freewebs.com/phoenixrisingfarm/bucks.htm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would do Larkspur or Cruiser you have already bred a few to Bambi or was it just one? 

oh if you breed her now you will be waiting for her to kid just after Angie kids


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, I just can't decide who... maybe I will let her pick. :ROFL: 

Well I think I will try Lark and if she doesn't like him then she can have cruiser. 

Bambi is going to get Sugar, I think. So far he has only been bred to Dorcas. 

Yeah, I was thinking about it being too close to when Angie was due...lol, my mind is spinning with all these breeding plans.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i think her and larkspur would make pretty babies


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well it maybe good because then you can come after they are like a month old and come to the show with me  I have shows on May 23rd/24th up in Harmony NJ (north jersey)
then in Dearborn May 30th (and I have one in July but thats far far away - in time I mean, its actually near me ).

I was going to say Cruiser because after looking at Ashely's site for their pictures I like how wide he is. But if Spice is wide then Larkspur should be fine, he does have straighter legs.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Very cute pics, I love your munchie with the antlers on :ROFL:


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Cruiser's very uphill and wide. He has good feet and legs. Larkspur has the best rear end! Long bodied and is also uphill. He has good feet and legs. I personally used Lark on does who needed more width between the hocks. I used Cruiser on does who needed a more uphill stance.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Thanks Ashley. I think I am going to use Lark on Spice, but she hasn't gone into heat yet. She isn't as obvious as Maxinne or Sugar. 

Those pictures aren't the best of Lark or Cruiser. My mom was setting them up and I was taking pictures. I was also fighting off Bambi the whole time I was trying to take pictures lol.


----------

